# The Worst Things To Say On UK-M?



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a quick idea for a fun topic, basically what it says on the tin, what do you think is some of the worst things you can say on UK-M? I.E what is likely to get you negged/abused etc.!

Heres a few from me in no specific order:

- I cba to train legs

- What is my BF%

- Hi ive been training a month what steroids should i take?

- Deadlifts are gay

- Anything 'WannaGetHench' said

- Taking steroids is cheating

- JW007 is not Alpha

Cant think of any more off the top of my head!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Roid heads are less credible than nattys remember i got tons of negs for that a while back...

Refusing to drink raw eggs as well... loads of people think your a pussy if you cant lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im gay


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im gay


You would think gay guys would get a bit of negative harrassment here but couldnt be further from the truth lol Prodiver and Lostgeordie are both huge cant think of anymore off the top of my head.. Well other than Raptor :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No doubt coffee bit silly saying that round here! added a couple more


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Tren Only Cycle

No PCT

Diet is 100% spot on


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> You would think gay guys would get a bit of negative harrassment here but couldnt be further from the truth lol Prodiver and Lostgeordie are both huge cant think of anymore off the top of my head.. Well other than Raptor :laugh:


Just wanted to thank you for not naming me haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Tren Only Cycle
> 
> No PCT
> 
> Diet is 100% spot on


hmmm, I get alot of laughs out of your posts. Really glad you joined, you have become one of my favourite posters. Keep it up!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just wanted to thank you for not naming me haha


Thats because I was naming gays not ****!!

JK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Thats because I was naming gays not ****!!
> 
> JK


grrrrr! Someones asking for a pimp slap!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

8am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

10am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

12am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

2am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

5am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

7am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

9am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake

11am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 8am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake
> 
> 10am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake
> 
> ...


DAMN! I've given to many reps in the last 24 hours, will someone please rep this guy for me?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I train 7 days a week and I eat kit kats, gains have slowed, so should i buy more T-Bullets???? Ah the Brenner thread :lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate PC.......


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Arnold was a nancy boy


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> DAMN! I've given to many reps in the last 24 hours, will someone please rep this guy for me?


done mate lol


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Im purple aki


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You need to get some Keto-stix if your doing a keto diet

(really hate this one)


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> 8am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake
> 
> 10am I have Fish, and a Rice Cake
> 
> ...


haha i remember watching this guy.the guy even paused for a brief moments trying to think what hes having.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Squats are for raving homosexuals and post-pregnancy women


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Kickbacks are the best tricep exercise.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Kickbacks are the best tricep exercise.


Damn you beat me to it   

I'll await JohnStubbs answer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Paedo's are just misunderstood


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

all the gear no idea


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres a paraphrase that someone once posted here:

"hey guys, i'm planning on doing a cycle, I wanna add some size, I don't train but work on a building site and work hard all day"

LIKE WTF!!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Heres a paraphrase that someone once posted here:
> 
> "hey guys, i'm planning on doing a cycle, I wanna add some size, I don't train but work on a building site and work hard all day"
> 
> LIKE WTF!!!


Seriously????

............. JPaychecks Straight................... :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Heres a paraphrase that someone once posted here:
> 
> "hey guys, i'm planning on doing a cycle, I wanna add some size, I don't train but work on a building site and work hard all day"
> 
> LIKE WTF!!!


lol, i missed that... i trust my fellow UKM members ripped him a new one?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont train legs because i play football.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, i missed that... i trust my fellow UKM members ripped him a new one?


I honestly can't remember the outcome! I really wish I could. I think i tried to block it from my memory.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Seriously????
> 
> ............. JPaychecks Straight................... :whistling:


haha although no one believes it, I am yes infact straight. Just don't ask any of my male 'friends'

EDIT: Its comments like that why no-one believes me!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> hmmm, I get alot of laughs out of your posts. Really glad you joined, you have become one of my favourite posters. Keep it up!


The man-love is mutual bud. You have a great sense of humour, at least you can give it and take it (literally so I've been told-jealous) makes the banter a million times better. :thumbup1: :wub:


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

"Thinking about starting roids but i don't want to get massive"


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Meal 3: KP nuts & bag of space raiders


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Meal 3: KP nuts & bag of space raiders


Mmmm space raiders ..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bodybuilding, well, its aload of aul ****e, is'nt it


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

How much can you tricep kickback?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

one we had today was "i eat a lot but im staying at x kilograms and cant put on anymore weight, i want to weigh 5 kgs more, how can i do this", sorry if hes reading this,but wtfff, however,i still didnt abuse him for it (im such a nice guy).


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

I started training last week and am not happy with my benching. Gonna start a cycle next week, oh and do you think Synthol will help?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

losing muscle: on a cycle too, here my diet: shake, shake, one chicken breast, shake shake, one chicken breast. shake. how is this possible????


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

A long rant that makes no sense about lifting but tells a story of how not to act like a knob over not getting enough chips with a kebab.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Meret I like those storys....

What's a pct


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

shinobi_85 said:


> losing muscle: on a cycle too, here my diet: shake, shake, one chicken breast, shake shake, one chicken breast. shake. how is this possible????


Its all that [email protected] between chicken breasts.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got a spare ticket to see gok wan in Leicester. Don't want to go by myself. Will someone keep me company?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> How much can you tricep kickback?


Oi you cheeky cvnt!!! :angry:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

A Thread starting with - have you ever don time and a comment like



JohnStubbs said:


> I did a 5 year stretch back in 2003. I'd basically been caught for speeding by one of them mobile speed pig vans that are pulled up at the sides of the roads. Anyway the cvnts caught me going 94mph in a 30 zone. I would usually of not got caught but it was home time at the local primary school and there were so many kids running about they sort of blocked my vision of the pig van. I was also going that fast it was hard to react.*
> 
> Anyway, i was a bit drunk at the time and not thinking straight so i rang up Goat, Benno and Skegzy and Timmy 9 Fingers and we all sneaked up to the van by approaching from behind the bushes. We all ran up and grabbed the bottom of the van and befcause we are all veteran powerlifters we were able to tip the van on it's side while it was full of pigs.*
> 
> ...


*


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Theres a chunky bird in yr10 who keeps battering the sh!t out of me and stealing my lunch money, so i joined here to be hard.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Roid heads are less credible than nattys remember i got tons of negs for that a while back...
> 
> Refusing to drink raw eggs as well... loads of people think your a pussy if you cant lol


Yes this is right. I remember saying that it must take hard work and descipline to stay natural and got shouted down by a bunch of over confident wnakers. It was like a Pol Pot rally - all agreed with each other but no more than a single brain cell to rub together....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> A Thread starting with - have you ever don time and a comment like
> 
> *


I agree with that. I am suprised this was so well received as anyone who goes to a large gym will hear enough bullsh!t day in day out... then you come home to read up on a forum to see more of it.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Yes this is right. I remember saying that it must take hard work and descipline to stay natural and got shouted down by a bunch of over confident wnakers. It was like a Pol Pot rally - all agreed with each other but no more than a single brain cell to rub together....


Yeah i just steer clear of the natty vs. roid head debates these days, nattys have it harder whereas the roiders in effect are cheating and taking a sort of short cut. But everyone took this as what steroids is easy?? BBing is easy?? And it was kinda like no... training on roids is still hard.. all the roiders on stage still have a million times more discipline than ME and look better than ME and are more clued up than ME.. i just meant seeing a natty one on stage inspiresme with more respect because its that much more harder kinda thing


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Almost any comment mentioning nats seems to get a certain section leaping from the prams with claims nats are jealous, envious and could only dream about looking that good LOL, CF only time you broke the unwritten rules was with a jade comment, but mostly you bring light relief to test filled ego ride on gen conv


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone fancy a beer


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Is KFC good for protein?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Nattys are BB's without the balls to "take things to the next level" and any flack they receive is perfectly justified in my humble opinion!


Yawn....


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Is KFC good for protein?


Mmmm pure protein..... deep fried in oil for the healthy fats and chips for the carbs


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Nattys are BB's without the balls to "take things to the next level" and any flack they receive is perfectly justified in my humble opinion!


Or they know the risks and decide they prefer to be called limp rather than produce one in bed when it matters LOL


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

My bulking diets consists of pizza hut , kfc , mc donnalds and snickers bars etc.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Mmmm pure protein..... deep fried in oil for the healthy fats and chips for the carbs


Lmao theres been a few on here talking about chips and crisps. ''Crisps yea well thats potato so its veg innit?? Thas good right??'' *face palm*


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

"I dont want to get big, I just want to tone up.... I used to be big but my muscle has turned to fat"


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Does protein powder work?

Does anybody have any advice on the steroid creatine?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

So, does anyone moisturise?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> So, does anyone moisturise?


I used to, the winter months can be terrible on the skin around my mouth :/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like to shrink my t-shirts in the tumble drier...Oh wait thats the perfect thing to say on here


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> I used to, the winter months can be terrible on the skin around my mouth :/


 I use lipsalve quite a bit if if honest.. ive got black man lips their huge and cracky :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> I like to shrink my t-shirts in the tumble drier...Oh wait thats the perfect thing to say on here


No no no no! You can always spot the amateurs, you're supposed to shop at babygap, means you don't need to shrink anything, I think this forum is sponsored by babygap, you can get 2 free £10 vouchers if you quote "UK-M_Clothes_Too_Big"


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

"filthy roider scum" :lol:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> "filthy roider scum" :lol:


WAR................ :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I think i just dropped my barbell on my cat

I'm sorry Mr Snuggles mg:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

will-uk said:


> WAR................ :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why do you know someone who uses them ? LMAO


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Why do you know someone who uses them ? LMAO


Not personally :whistling: But im sure theres many low life citizens who do resort to such tactics to win the war of the best bodies PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Typical threads that get flamed -

*my diet is perfect and i don't need help with that (followed by three long paragraphs complaining that they aren't gaining/cutting like they are trying to)

*my training is good and i don't need help with that (followed by list of bodyparts not responding)

*want to bulk and gain definition at the same time

*am taking product a (weight gain product) and product b (fat loss product) at the same time

*don't want to get too big

* nattys are [insert insult]

* roiders are [insert insult]

* fat is bad for you

* have done all my research and know all there is to know about AAS, but can someone tell me how to run a dbol cycle


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Il be hench once ive injected these d bol tabs G


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

... I am doing a degree course on the effect of roids can you please provide me with names & numbers for willing dealers


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

steroids cause serious long term health issues


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

"I have been to the gym 4x this year" (true but can't find a good gym where i am, diet is good tho)

"I got wasted, took 5 pills and shagged some slag from a hen party on saturday night" (dunno its just forbidden on here)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

anything, if it disagrees with certain holy members


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> anything, if it disagrees with certain holy members


Sorry but i think you're wrong here


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

negged.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

"Should I do West side to improve my bench?" , "I PB'd 95kg last week"

"Should I use chalk for side laterals, push downs, kick backs etc etc"

"I dont want to get too big"

" I tried this work out for 8 weeks and aint seen any gains so I'm gonna change it any ideas?"

"Whats a good split" (if they aint talking about banana I dont want to know)


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know a guy who....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Our Keith is well bigger than you and he can bench 220kg for 10


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Heres a picture of my friend...did he use steroids? Can I look like him in 2weeks?

or

Not seeing any gains.. i train 3-4times a week and eat well..ofcourse I like to go out 7 nights a week and get smashed too just show off me guns too..but I just can't understand why Im not seeing gains, init.

or

Gonna get hench in 1month, 22" biceps in 3weeks.. (nc007)


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

Am currently 16 stone and don't exercise, but want a six pack by May, am gonna do 3000 sit ups a night.

Or,

1st of March: Gonna go on a bulking diet.

1st of April: 2 and a half stone heavier and Squat up 5kg, am gonna start cutting, wanna get lean!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive been training 6 months now is there anything i can do to hit me lower chest as its lagging.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Raptor said:


> "I have been to the gym 4x this year" (true but can't find a good gym where i am, diet is good tho)
> 
> "I got wasted, took 5 pills and shagged some slag from a hen party on saturday night" (*dunno its just forbidden on here*)


only if you say "please help me stop all this" just afterwards mate!

sorry couldn't resist x


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

I've heard....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats the heaviest you can kickback?


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

"I dont want to get MASSIVE" and "My mates, mates mate can bench 500kg"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

99% of this board.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I leave you guys alone for half a day and come back to 7 pages and 93 likes haha!

- im just looking to tone up


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont wanna get too big cuz when im older all the muscle will turn to fat ( probably already been said lol)


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Whats the heaviest you can kickback?


Cheeky cvnt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/112468-update.html

This...........


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

'my baby doesn't look tough what cycle would you recommend?'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am 16 and what to try Naps, l have done the research but my mate is on them and is well big....

In fact ANY thread that even mentions Naps seems to get flamed royally for some reason....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

"My dog is shivering and hasn't eaten in 2 days, i'm really worried, what should I do?"

"Take him to vets mate"

"ahh he's asleep, i'm sure its fine"


----------



## tommy-p (May 11, 2009)

"I got some cheap gear if anyone's interested?"

"I saw an advert on a porn site saying they could get me ripped in 4 weeks, I might go for it"


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Things not to say to ANY bodybuilder when he's pre comp

Have you put on weight?

Have you lost weight?

Your tan is looking a bit light.

Did the last one years back, by christ i got torn into for saying it


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/112468-update.html
> 
> This...........


brilliant!!


----------



## jonesy76 (Feb 22, 2010)

my diet is good im having 15 shakes a day lol


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

"I fully recovered"

Do you have before and after bloods?

"no"


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

"My training partner touches me in the showers i dont understand :no: should i tell his mum?"


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

CoffeeFiend said:


> "My training partner touches me in the showers i dont understand :no: should i tell his mum?"


Why, is his technique not very good?


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well just found out the mrs is preggers. Apparently, only doin her up the bum (like a real man) still makes a woman pregnant some how. Nature must of found a way. I didn't want a kid i'll be honest. Me and the boyz get in too much agro for me to have to worry about leaving a [email protected] to fend for it's self in the world all the time. But my hands are tied. The mrs wants keep it and i, being a man with courage, intend to stand by the b1tch.
> 
> Anyway, i need some advice. I obviously want my son to be hard. I mean proper hard. Like the hardest in his year at school. The kid nobody messes with. then when he grows up be the man who's feared round town (like his dad). How do i make sure he turns out nails though? i know the obvious things like getting him interested in fighting and football and porn at an early age and whatnot. But any other tips you parents out there have got for me to ensure my lad grows up to be a proper hard nut?


Another classic from my hero


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

JohnStubbs said:


> Well just found out the mrs is preggers. Apparently, only doin her up the bum (like a real man) still makes a woman pregnant some how. Nature must of found a way. I didn't want a kid i'll be honest. Me and the boyz get in too much agro for me to have to worry about leaving a [email protected] to fend for it's self in the world all the time. But my hands are tied. The mrs wants keep it and i, being a man with courage, intend to stand by the b1tch.
> 
> Anyway, i need some advice. I obviously want my son to be hard. I mean proper hard. Like the hardest in his year at school. The kid nobody messes with. then when he grows up be the man who's feared round town (like his dad). How do i make sure he turns out nails though? i know the obvious things like getting him interested in fighting and football and porn at an early age and whatnot. But any other tips you parents out there have got for me to ensure my lad grows up to be a proper hard nut?


Another classic from my hero


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ this is a joke, right?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

chilli said:


> ^^^ this is a joke, right?


Where have you been ?

1) Johnstubbs never jokes about anything EVER .... he's real 'aard

2) He has a devoted fan base on here who obsessively follow his trail of broken glass, broken limbs and bloody noses

on the other hand you may think it's all one big wind up .............


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

This is my first cycle and I want to use more than one compound


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I started at 10st 8% bodyfat and bulked up to 14st 22% bodyfat, now I wanna cut up.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> Another classic from my hero


Is this guy seriously like this?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Another annoying thing

my protein shakes are making much difference

ITS JUST A PROTEIN SUPPLEMENT


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

hi my newborn child dont seem to be putting on weight i have bought some deca where would be the best place to inject and will it cause hairloss and acne, any feed back is appreciated


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Monday: arms

Tuesday: arms

Wednesday: arms

Thursday: arms

Friday: arms

Saturday: left leg

Sunday: right leg


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

One I read on here was:

I've got big pecs, but how do I tone them up? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Another one that really fcks me off is:

How do I lean bulk... :cursing:

Thirdly:

How's my diet

And Lastly:

Recommend me... - Do your own homework ffs!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

worse thing to say on UK-M

'This bodybuilding site is'nt as good as the others'


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Just thought of another one:

I'm an ecto.. :lol:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Is Robsta gay


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The worst thing to say on uk is mention members of the mod team being affiliated with pro chem


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I could bench 240k before my accident, no sorry i don't have any footage.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Im typing this comment with my cvck


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Im typing this comment with my cvck


I think this is acceptable!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Im typing this message with JPayCheck cvck....is this acceptable?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Im typing this message with JPayCheck cvck....is this acceptable?


Only if he is writing his with yours!


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

probably been said already

wildcat labs


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Heres a paraphrase that someone once posted here:
> 
> "hey guys, i'm planning on doing a cycle, I wanna add some size, I don't train but work on a building site and work hard all day"
> 
> LIKE WTF!!!


Lmfao Wtf


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No mate your vulgar! I hope someone says that about your mother! Your f*****g disgusting. :sad:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

They do and I think she kinda likes it. :wub:


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Kickbacks are the best tricep exercise.


Kick backs look like you are w&%$&*g someone off behind you


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

rohm lab is sh ite


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

apple said:


> rohm lab is sh ite


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:

WTF is your agenda...

:lol:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> WTF is your agenda...
> 
> :lol:


haha was waiting for that .......you know what forums are like...


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

some guy asking if he could buy nolva from holland and barrett... idiot.. :-l


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> some guy asking if he could buy nolva from holland and barrett... idiot.. :-l


lmfao...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

does my bum look big in this?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

What exactly did you do to upset her that much anyway?

Did laugh at your comeback mind.



andysutils said:


> No mate your vulgar! I hope someone says that about your mother! Your f*****g disgusting. :sad:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> What exactly did you do to upset her that much anyway?
> 
> Did laugh at your comeback mind.


Always wondered this myself too


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> some guy asking if he could buy nolva from holland and barrett... idiot.. :-l


HAHA i saw that, was that the tae-kwon-do dude ha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> What exactly did you do to upset her that much anyway?
> 
> Did laugh at your comeback mind.





will-uk said:


> Always wondered this myself too


Ive really no idea mate, I was just a victim of abuse for no reason, must have been that time of the month or something :confused1: You know what some people are like on here.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Because steroids make your balls shrink will this make my cock look bigger? Lmao!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

probably already been said

ROHM and prochem are the same lab


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I wont train my legs because i bike to the gym.


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

steroids make your cock small


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

con is small


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

My friends daughter has eaten a dbol tab and is now benching more than me


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

If i have 10ml of gear, and buy some sterile oil to dilute it to 100ml, then i can inject for 100 weeks at 1ml a week because they are long lasting esters, ill post my progress pics up of how massive (fat) and (shutdown) i become


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Theres a dead spider in my protien.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

ive been on cycle for 6 weeks, my nipples hurt and are swollen, what do i do?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

can't be bothered to explain though...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I eat loads but can't gain


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

my chicken is dry


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

hmmmm muscles ..... lol


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

When asking for advice, already saying your diet is 100% spot on and feel you don't need to provide it when asked


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

i feel ive reached the peak of physical form and perfection can you please critique my deadlift form "video attatchment"


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

It`s not for me cos i`m dead against steroids and that-it`s for my mate at the gym cos he`s going on the gear and i was after some info for him and would you mind not swearing cos my Mam sometimes reads my messages.....


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Creatine! I wouldn't touch the stuff, it makes your cock shrink and hair fall out!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> my chicken is dry


Time to get a new bird pal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have some anal beads would anyone like to insert them for me ??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi I am new, I come on here to find out how men think.......


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I want to lose weight and gain muscle... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

"Hi guys. Was a lil reckless a couple years back and squandered a fair bit of money in my position as an investment banker, thus becoming something of a catalyst in a certain economic downturn. But hey, **** happens right, lol lmao rofl!!! Anyway, enough of that lil incident. I guess some of my brothers and sisters here may have lost jobs or suffered a little economically, but thats just 2moro's chip paper, right? haha!. Anyway, lets concentrate on the serious stuff. Just recieved my annual bonus of.... well i cant seem to disclose the amount as apparently it will hamper my bandwith, but you get the jist. Whats the most expensive cycle i could run, to get what the guy on the street would call 'Hench', in time for my holiday on my private yacht in 8 weeks???"


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i am 30% body fat and want to turn the fat into muscle ...will naps work?


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

The worst

" help with my dbol cycle"


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

mark67 said:


> i hate scousers at the best of times but muggy skinny **** ones are even worse


Defo a neg for these people


----------

